# Ищу мастера по ремонту аккордеона в Оренбурге



## diorel (12 Мар 2012)

Западают клавиши,исправить несложно,но инструмент находится в Оренбурге.Если не сложно,скиньте телефончик мастера на 8-915-033-64-63,Денис


----------



## Пифагоровиц (4 Май 2012)

есть мастер недалеко от оренбурга,в казахстане вот его мобила +77028517233


----------

